# Star Trek Beyond Trailer



## LightyKD (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh My F***in Goodness!!!!

​

You can officially consider me on the hype train right now! I seriously can't wait!!!! I will be watching this one in 3D and IMAX on day one!


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 14, 2015)

Looks like more of the same.  Does not look like Star Trek.


----------



## Muffins (Dec 14, 2015)

*Watches trailer*

Oh.

It's _them _again.

*Crosses movie off list of things to possibly see*.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 15, 2015)

Looks like they tried to do a Guardians Of The Galaxy type trailer. They didn't pull it off


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 15, 2015)

I checked IMDB to see if Heather Langenkamp's in this, as I read she has a little role in the second movie. She's not, so I won't bother with the trailer. I'll watch those movies and the original stuff...someday...maybe never.


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2015)

Directed by the guy who directed The Fast and the Furious 3-6. I have some reservations.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 4, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> I checked IMDB to see if Heather Langenkamp's in this, as I read she has a little role in the second movie. She's not, so I won't bother with the trailer. I'll watch those movies and the original stuff...someday...maybe never.



This is the 3rd JJ-universe movie -_-' not the second.


----------

